# Cannon EOS 600D



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

Cannon EOS 600d camera with two lenses. One is 18-55mm the other 55-250mm. Charger and battery, connection wires (usb, tv), sd chip,all manuals and cannon bag. Check out pic. Everything in pic is included. Everything in excellent condition. $675 or best offer. call 757-2eight6-5five55. Ask for Jamal


----------

